# "Which Tent" Setup Question



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey good people, it's been awhile since I last posted. I still haven't gotten my grow adventure off the ground. I still plan on vegging under T5s and blooming with HPS. 

A couple options I'm exploring are a 4x4 tent under a 600w HPS or a 5x5 under a 1000w. Would there be an obvious advantage in yield and quality to go with the bigger setup? If not I'd rather go with the smaller tent and less powerful light for reasons of economy, or would it absolutely be worth my while to go with the 5x5 and the 1000 watter?

Lastly, I was planning on buying through Grow Box: hxxp://www.buyagrowbox.com/. Does anyone have experience with this outfit? They sell 4x4 and 5x5 tent systems but a 400w light comes with the 4x4 and 600w for the 5x5. I haven't contacted them but I wonder if it would be a problem to upgrade the light wattage, with whatever system I chose, to 600w for 4x4 or 1000w for the 5x5, whichever way I went?

So what would you do in my shoes: the 4x4/ 600w or the 5x5/ 1000w? TIA!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

IMO the 1000 watt in the*4 x 4* tent wouldbe the way to go.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO the 1000 watt in the*4 x 4* tent wouldbe the way to go.


 
Thanks for the quick reply. That's an option I never considered. For the space I have, a 5x5 tent would be a tight squeeze, but I could live with it if it would mean potentially a greater yield. Anyway, maybe I'm making too big of a deal out of an extra foot of space. Anyway, it looks like I'm on the right track as far as wanting to up the wattage of the tent packages offered. Thanks again!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

I checked out the site.  Make sure you know EXACTLY what you are buying.  I am not sure about someone who sells a 4 x 4 tent with a 400W HPS and says you can grow pounds...

When you get something picked out, run it by the good folks here to make sure that you have what you need and are not getting ripped off.  Your yield is more a factor of your light than the size of your space.  In other words, you are probably going to get about the same yield from a 1000W light whether you put it into a 5 x 5 tent or a 4 x 4 tent.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks THG, nice to talk to you again.

Great tip about yield and tent size. I might as well go 4x4/ 1000w that being the case, and as mentioned by Ozzy too.

Here's a link to all the stuff that comes with each Grow Tent Kit:

hxxp://www.buyagrowbox.com/comsystems.html

He doesn't get really specific with description like brand names and so forth. As you mentioned with his "grow pounds" comment, he strikes me as someone who's trying to move as much inventory as he can as quickly as possible. I think it might possible, from what I've read, to possibly grow a pound or two with a 1000w 4x4 tent setup though. If he meant the 400w 4x4 then he might be a slippery character (to put it nicely). I'll give him a call and feel him out. Thanks again.


----------



## Herm (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a 4' 9" x 4' 9" x 7' growlabs with two 600's in it and it has served me nicely so far.  Also remember the smaller the tent the fewer the plants.  I have 4 in mine right now and its pretty packed.  Here's a grow journal I am doing with some pictures if you are curious.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60192


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Herm, nice setup and nice grow there. I hope to be able to do that well. I learned here that more plants don't necessarily mean more yield. How much yield did you get with that grow, if I can ask? Also, what size pots are you using?

I was curious, I was looking at seeds at Attitude, in the White Strain section, since I've been interested in growing White Widow, but there are so many options and prices how does one go about making a choice? Are seeds a case of you get what "you pay for" or are there bargains to be found that are just as good as the more expensive seeds? I'd hate to spend more than I have to get some good seeds.

Thanks for linking me to your grow! Very very nice job you did. Thanks again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, a pound or more is way doable with a 1000W in a 4 x4 or 5 x 5 tent.  Your ventilation is also almost as important as your lighting, so pay attention to the fans offered.  You are going to want a centrifuge type exhaust fan that will exhaust 450 cfm or so.  The duct booster fans that are part of the packages have very limited uses.  The cfm will drop to virtually nothing if there is any resistance, like a filter a few bends in ducting.  

Also take a look at the entire package and decide whether the things they are offering along with the tent, light, and fans are products that are suited to your grow.  Some of the hydro units were simply too small to really do anything.  It is sometimes cheaper to go ala carte.

Any particular reason that you picked white widow?  No, seeds are not necessarily a case of more expensive is better.  There are some very good genetics out there that are really reasonably priced.  Go with a reputable seed bank and a reputable breeder and you should be fine.  I am quite impressed with Mandala's genetics, especially for the price.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes, a pound or more is way doable with a 1000W in a 4 x4 or 5 x 5 tent. Your ventilation is also almost as important as your lighting, so pay attention to the fans offered. You are going to want a centrifuge type exhaust fan that will exhaust 450 cfm or so. The duct booster fans that are part of the packages have very limited uses. The cfm will drop to virtually nothing if there is any resistance, like a filter a few bends in ducting.
> 
> Also take a look at the entire package and decide whether the things they are offering along with the tent, light, and fans are products that are suited to your grow. Some of the hydro units were simply too small to really do anything. It is sometimes cheaper to go ala carte.
> 
> Any particular reason that you picked white widow? No, seeds are not necessarily a case of more expensive is better. There are some very good genetics out there that are really reasonably priced. Go with a reputable seed bank and a reputable breeder and you should be fine. I am quite impressed with Mandala's genetics, especially for the price.


 
Great info as always THG, thanks. 

The only reason I gravitate to kits is because I don't know what I'm doing, and I don't have the confidence and knowledge to put something together myself. If I had a list of separate items I needed to order to make everything work I would most certainly go that route, but I can't seem to find that information anywhere (believe me I've searched) and I surely wouldn't expect anyone to do it for me, so it looks like I need to go the kit route to get my foot in the door.

Anyway, thanks for the great info!


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> One thing i noticed about the tents youve been looking at is there ventilation/intake duct holes, which i consider to be completely inadequate, for your purpose.
> There is also no mention of cable/cord points
> 
> Venting a 1k in a 4x4 with just x3 4" duct holes will be a challenge
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads up multifarious. It looks like I have a lot more legwork to do before getting started.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Great info as always THG, thanks.
> 
> The only reason I gravitate to kits is because I don't know what I'm doing, and I don't have the confidence and knowledge to put something together myself. If I had a list of separate items I needed to order to make everything work I would most certainly go that route, but I can't seem to find that information anywhere (believe me I've searched) and I surely wouldn't expect anyone to do it for me, so it looks like I need to go the kit route to get my foot in the door.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the great info!



It is only a good deal if the person selling/putting the kit together knows what they are doing and _is honest.  _Many of those selling growing products are neither--just wanting to jump on the growing bandwagon and make money without any regard to whether what they are selling will work.  A perfect example is HTG Supply selling a 6" carbon filter that requires a *min* of 220 cfm to run (you really need a centrifuge fan), but pairs it with a weak duct booster fan that _they know_ is totally inadequate for the job.

I'm just saying, when you have picked out a "kit" run it by the peeps here to make sure what you are wanting to buy is what you need.  Part of not going with a kit is that each grow space is unique.  Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is only a good deal if the person selling/putting the kit together knows what they are doing and _is honest. _Many of those selling growing products are neither--just wanting to jump on the growing bandwagon and make money without any regard to whether what they are selling will work. A perfect example is HTG Supply selling a 6" carbon filter that requires a *min* of 220 cfm to run (you really need a centrifuge fan), but pairs it with a weak duct booster fan that _they know_ is totally inadequate for the job.
> 
> I'm just saying, when you have picked out a "kit" run it by the peeps here to make sure what you are wanting to buy is what you need. Part of not going with a kit is that each grow space is unique. Let us know what you decide on.


 
Well, I was planning on the Mother's Keeper tent kit with T5s from HTG for vegging/ cloning and then going with either the 4x4 or 5x5 tent kit, substituted with a 1000w HPS, from GrowBox (links above). The second link I provided from GrowBox has a list of everything that comes with their kits. At this point I don't know how much more specific than that I can get. 

I have a spare bedroom I'll use to place the tents in and vent either into the attic or out a window. Since this bedroom was used as a wet photographic darkroom, prior to the advent of digital photography, I have a sink installed in a pretty large closet off the bedroom which should come in handy. I'm thinking about using the closet as a drying/ curing space. I'm willing to spend as much as I have to do this the right way without cutting corners. 

I was all set to go this route but I'm hearing that it might not be adequate, so I'm not sure how to proceed from here. Thanks, as always.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

The vegging setup looks pretty good.  The tent is almost the exact same size as my vegging space.  I have very good veggy growth with the identical light.  While the fan is only a booster fan, T5s don't put out much heat and it will probably do the job just fine.

The other setup really looks to be priced quite high.  Let's see if maybe we can come up with something a little better priced.  

Here is a 5 x 5 tent--$139 shipped  hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/MYLAR-INTERIOR-GROW-TENT-BOX-HYDROPONICS-5-X-5-NEW-/230760135945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ba603d09

Here is a 1000W air coolable hood, dimmable ballast, light hanger, and timer--$235 shipped  hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-Watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-1000w-Digital-Dimm-/160635877904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2566a4fa10

A 6" 530 cfm fan and filter combo  $167  hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/6-CARBON-AIR-FILTER-COMBO-INLINE-FAN-EXHAUST-inch-SIX-24-HOUR-SHIPPING-530-CFM-/170798818597?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c4672525

I found these all on E-bay in about 5 minutes.  If you shop around you may find better prices.  Those are the big things--around $550.  You will need a few other things:  a better timer, insulated ducting, duct flanges, pots, an oscillating fan, maybe another exhaust fan.

Let's look at the kit from Growbox:  The 5x5 tent package with a 600W in a cooltube is $800.  One of the fans is a duct booster fan, the other is only 206 cfm and the filter is a 4" filter.  I don't think that you will be happy with a cool tube in a 5 x 5 tent and I can guarantee you that you will not be happy with a 600W in a 5 x 5 tent.  I think we can save you some decent money and/or get you bigger better quality equipment going ala carte.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2012)

I wld stay away from package deals and buy everything you need _a la carte_...I hve bought 3 tents off ebay at three different times and all 3 of my tents still work fine. My flower tent is a 4x4x6.5 no name brand and I got it for like 125 US shipped to my door. First grow in it I started out with one 600 Watt HPS in a cool tube and quickly realized I needed more light to cover a full tent adequately. I added a 400 watt HPS in a standard reflector and it has been doing the job ever since but in reality two 600 watt HPS in air cooled hoods wld be the best fit for the tent. Cool tubes are good but I don't like the light spread on them. Next purchase will be an air cooled hood. I hve not run a single 1000 watt HPS in it but I worry about the foot print of a single light. Two 600's wld give better coverage and get you more lumens per watt.  Anything you buy off ebay make sure you research the seller. You can get good tents off there but you can also get stuck with garbage. jmo


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 15, 2012)

THG and HL, thanks for sharing your hard-won experience. I have a much better idea now how to proceed. 

THG, glad to hear that the Mother's Keeper is adequate. I'm thinking that I can order that first and get some seeds and get started right away. I won't need a blooming setup until I've grown some plants anyway, so I can work on putting that together while I'm waiting for my plants to veg. 

I have a clearer plan now on how to proceed, plus I never considered Ebay.

You guys are the best! Thanks again for all the help. This site is a real oasis.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 15, 2012)

You may want to check out other places also.  I buy a lot from both E-bay and Amazon.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 15, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You may want to check out other places also. I buy a lot from both E-bay and Amazon.


 
I'm doing exactly that Goddess. I'm looking at a GrowLab GL120 tent and searching for the best price; $216 seems about it so far. I could use that 1000w light you found on Ebay to go with it. Once you freed my mind from thinking only about kits the options are really opening up. Then I might want to look for a couple good quality duct fans: one for the light and one for a carbon filter setup. I'm still not sure the best route to go for filtering, ventilation, and cooling the light, but I'm working on it. 

BTW, lots of great information on the Mandala Seeds site. It looks like they're meticulous about ensuring good quality seed too. I think I'm gonna order from them. 

Thankyou!


----------



## Herm (Mar 15, 2012)

I will let you know about the yield in about 3 weeks


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 16, 2012)

:clap: Sounds good Herm. :clap: 

In my travels on the Net looking for individual components for a tent setup I stumbled upon a kit setup. I was just wondering what you guys thought of this (its strengths and weaknesses):

hxxp://www.greners.com/i/packages/grow-room-packages/grow-room-packages-5x5.html

Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2012)

That is still incredibly overpriced.  It has everything I mentioned above plus a duct booster fan (I find these almost useless), a Suncourt Temperature switch (around $35), and a fan speed controller (around $25).  If you really really want to buy a set up, I would be happy to put one together for you (I could use $400 in my pocket).  I figure that there is probably around $400 (or more) of "gravy" in that setup.  The price tag is $1164 (St Paddy Day special) plus shipping which looks to be $70 or more.  You can probably get everything you need (everything in that package) for around $700 including shipping.  So, I guess that it all really boils down to how much money you have and whether it is worth hundred and hundreds to have someone else put these things together and send them to you.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 16, 2012)

Goddess, I thought it was overpriced too, just wanted to get a confirmation of my suspicion. I wasn't planning on buying it, just posted it for educational purposes and hearing the feedback (especially yours). I learned that a duct booster fan is "almost useless", I didn't know that, and a temp switch and fan controller are just small investments. 

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to keep me on the right track and for the useful information. As always, thanks so much!


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, putting a tent setup together individually is definitely the way to go. It looks like I'll be spending about as much as I would for a kit but I'll have a better name-brand tent, a better light setup with an air-cooled hood, and two powerful high quality duct fans. 

One thing I was wondering about is EC meters: how necessary are they or do they fall into the category as something nice to have but not really necessary? Thanks.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 18, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Ph before Ec if funds are tight, then ramp up your nutes from 1/4 recommended until you see burnt tips


 
Cool tip, thanks. PH meter is in the budget, non-negotiable.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been thinking about putting the HTG Mother's Keeper setup together individually as well. The kit comes with four 4' bulbs claiming 20,000 lumens. I was wondering if I could, or if it would be wise, to go with a SylverStar T-5 six lamp 4' bulb setup for 30,000 lumens instead?

 hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-SylverStar-4-Foot-6-Lamp-High-Output-T5-With-Choice-of-Bulbs.asp

The tent is 51.5" x 22.5" or approx. 8 sq. ft. The SylverStar light fixture is 18" wide so it should fit in a 22.5" deep tent, right? This six bulb setup would give me 3,750 lumens (30,000 total) per square foot as opposed to 2,500 per square foot of the four bulb kit offering. Is this doable, and is it a good idea for seedlings, clones, and vegging? Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2012)

More light is almost always better.  I think if you put together the "Mother Keeper" by yourself, you will also be able to get a little bigger or better stuff.  It was priced more reasonably than any of the other packages I have seen.

If you are not doing hydro, you should be able to get away without an EC meter.  Just start nutes low and work up.

If you get your vegging tent set up, this will give you a bit of time to look and get your flowering tent and all you need.  I really like having separate veg and flowering spaces.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Goddess, if I can fit the six lights in that tent it sounds like the way to go then.

Speaking of soil, what soil would you recommend for seedlings? I read that some soils, like Fox Farms Ocean Forest (which I planned on using), is too hot for seedlings. Or is something like Fox Farms Happy Frog usable for both applications? Thanks again.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2012)

I have planted my seeds directly into FFoF with no problems.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a water baby, just starting out doing dirt.  I put my seedlings into an organic potting mix I found at HD (one recommended by Mandala) along with a some perlite.  I am making some of LC's mixture and some of NV's super soil for when they get bigger.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 18, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have planted my seeds directly into FFoF with no problems.


 
Good to hear of your positive experience, thanks.

Goddess, Mandala Seed strikes me as being overly fastidious, but maybe they're just trying to leave no stone unturned in insuring success for their customers. Seems to me that taking extra precaution can't hurt though. Thanks.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello again, I was thinking about pots and how to best use them. My thinking is that I would start the seedlings in 12 oz. cups, then switch to 1 gallon pots to veg for around 6-8 weeks. When the plants are about 2 feet tall I would transplant them to 3 gallon pots and stick them in the flowering tent. Is this a good plan?

Also, I read somewhere that you don't want to use pots that are too big because the extra root growth will take away from plant growth. Any truth to that? Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

I have grown and still grow in 1 gallon Smart Pots and 5 gallon Smart Pots. The 5 gallon plants got bigger with more buds.

I also did a grow in a glass container and found that a lot of root growth stops when placed in flower.ime


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks pcduck, so when do you switch to the 5 gallon pots from the 1 gallon? In the middle of vegging? After vegging? Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

When grow from seed I wait till they show sex and/or mature then trans-plant. After that I wait til they are over the shock or about a 7 days or so, whatever comes last, then begin flowering phase.

I also have just started straight from seed in a 5 gallon Smart Pot. When I do this I do not trans-plant. Just wait to they show sex and/or they are the height I desire. I always like to have mine mature before flowering phase.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 24, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> When grow from seed I wait till they show sex and/or mature then trans-plant. After that I wait til they are over the shock or about a 7 days or so, whatever comes last, then begin flowering phase.
> 
> I also have just started straight from seed in a 5 gallon Smart Pot. When I do this I do not trans-plant. Just wait to they show sex and/or they are the height I desire. I always like to have mine mature before flowering phase.


 
Very helpful, thankyou. Did you notice a difference in plant size or yield when starting from a 5 gallon pot as opposed to transplanting?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

When planting in 5 gallon at the start I noticed that they got bigger during veg which in turn gave me more yield. With the same veg time and flower time as the trans-planted ones.

I still trans plant 70% of the time because my veg are is not big enough for all my 5 gallons


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 24, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> When planting in 5 gallon at the start I noticed that they got bigger during veg which in turn gave me more yield. With the same veg time and flower time as the trans-planted ones.
> 
> I still trans plant 70% of the time because my veg are is not big enough for all my 5 gallons


 
Thanks, maybe I'll go from seedling straight to 3 gallon. I hear that plants grow a lot during the flowering stage too, so maybe if you're using a tent you might want to flip them before they veg too big? Thanks again.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2012)

Most plants will double or triple in height during flower. 

If my plants get to big during flower, I just bend them over.(slowly pinch stem of plant til it flops over good)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 24, 2012)

One good way to keep the plants grown from seed from getting too big before flipping them is to grow fewer plants and then when they get 3 weeks old bend them over and tie them down so that they are growing sideways. This will cause them to seriously bush out but will buy you another 2 weeks so that they will be mature when you flip the lights but not too tall by the end of the stretch.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great minds think alike (pcduck and Hushpuppy).

I've been researching LST but I never put it together as method for allowing greater grow time. Thanks for that fellas!

One thing I'm unclear about is if LST is used during vegging AND flowering or is it mostly a vegging technique? Thanks again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2012)

I fim virtually all my plants.  

LST is mostly done in veg.  You want to keep your girls as stress free as possible once they get into flowering.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah, excellent Goddess, thanks. I assume the more stress-free the girls are the greater the yield and quality they'll produce.   Excellent!

Now that you mention it, I'm having a hard time figuring out the difference between "fimming" and "topping". It seems pretty subtle to me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2012)

It is subtle.  Fim is kind of a mini topping.  You just take about 1/2 of the growing tip rather than cutting below the nodes on the main stem.

hXXp://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?1377-Topping-amp-Fimming-Your-Plant-Plant-s


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for link Goddess, that's a big help. Nice pics there too.

I'm all over the place with my questions but I was wondering what type of fan would be ideal for cooling a hooded reflector with a 1000w HPS? I plan on having the duct work for the light go straight through the tent, in one side and out the other with the light in the middle. Then I'll have a separate powerful centrifuge fan and filter setup for tent ventilation for a 5 x 5 space. So what type of fan for cooling the light? Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2012)

I would go with another centrifuge type fan.  I use a 448cfm Vortex.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 25, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would go with another centrifuge type fan. I use a 448cfm Vortex.


 
That clears that up, two centrifuge fans. 

I think I'm in great shape now as far as knowledge/ information to get started. I know there's so much more to learn, but I have to start somewhere/ sometime. 

I've appreciated all the help and I look forward to sharing my experiences here in the future. Thanks so much, and especially to the generous and patient Hemp Goddess. Thanks!


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wait a second, I have another question . 

I was wondering if I could pull the tent air through the hooded reflector ducted to outside the tent and connected to a powerful centrifuge fan (setup outside the tent) with a filter attached to the fan where the air exits. This way I would only need one quality centrifuge fan to both cool the light and exchange the air in the tent. Would this work? Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes you can.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 25, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes you can.


 
Okay boss , will do. Seems like an awesome way to go to me. Thanks.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 26, 2012)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> Wait a second, I have another question .
> 
> I was wondering if I could pull the tent air through the hooded reflector ducted to outside the tent and connected to a powerful centrifuge fan (setup outside the tent) with a filter attached to the fan where the air exits. This way I would only need one quality centrifuge fan to both cool the light and exchange the air in the tent. Would this work? Thanks.


 
thats what i do now, i used to have sperate exhaust in my tent but it was useless. the amount of negative pressure i got with just one fan was more than enough. my tent was on the smaller side though


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 26, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> thats what i do now, i used to have sperate exhaust in my tent but it was useless. the amount of negative pressure i got with just one fan was more than enough. my tent was on the smaller side though


 
It seems you could install the filter on the hood instead (either side it seems would work) or to the fan's outlet. I won't know until I actually start setting it up how I'm going to do it. The only reason I kept thinking I needed two fans was because of a video I watched on growbox.com, but there's no point drawing extra power if I don't need too. 

I found this vegging kit that seems pretty nice with two T5 4 bulb setups but it seems pretty expensive. It definitely blows away HTG's Mother's Keeper. Thanks.

hxxp://www.monstergardens.com/grow-room-packages/2-x-4.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-vmshopgreen.tpl&product_id=661&category_id=111


----------



## Herm (Mar 26, 2012)

I use 2 fans but mainly only because I had 2 fans laying around from a previous grow.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Mar 27, 2012)

Herm, it's good to know that 2 fans aren't absolutely necessary.

I was wondering which pots are better for soil growing, the round ones or the square ones? Or does it matter at all? Thanks.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

square allows you to use all the square footage in you grow area.


----------

